# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  (vet)Wallen onder ogen zeer vervelend (help)!

## anoniem21194

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum. 

Ik heb al een hele lange tijd ( vroeger nooit echt op gelet) last van wallen. Volgens mij zijn het vetwallen omdat ik er elke dag last van heb. De ene dag wat minder dan de andere, waarschijnlijk omdat ik dan ook nog last heb van vochtwallen door slaapgebrek. 

Aan mijn linker oog(voor jullie het rechter) heb ik eigenlijk helemaal geen last van een wal. Je ziet wel een donkere kring van een klein plooitje. Maar aan mijn rechter oog zie je toch wel echt een soort ophoping (rolletje) vet of iets.

Is het mogelijk dat ik hier een foto van mijn ogen kan plaatsen zodat jullie kunnen kijken of het inderdaad vetwallen zijn? Hoe kan ik hier een foto plaatsen?

Ik ben vanmorgen naar de dermatoloog geweest voor mijn acne behandelingen heb roaccutane kuur gehad en begin nu weer met doxyciclyne (als ik het zo goed schrijf), ik vroeg of ze aan mijn wallen iets kon doen maar ze zei dat dat cosmetisch is en ik daar gewoon voor naar de drogist moest gaan.

Kan iemand mij helpen? Ik ben van plan eerst een foto te plaatsen en daarna te kijken wat er aan te doen is.

Bedankt,

Groeten jottem15

----------

